# self-build cost per sq. ft.



## techman (30 Jul 2005)

I am looking for a guide on the sq. ft. cost of building your own house by direct labour. Area is Co. Galway.

Let's say a two-storey, hollowcore flooring, slate tiles and built to a builder's finish. Circa 2,500 sq. ft.

Would €80 per sq. ft. cover the cost?

No kitchen, fireplace etc. included.


----------



## kfpg (30 Jul 2005)

Nearly completed my own project so I would advise closer to the €90 per square foot for your budget and you shouldn't have too many surprises - thats more or less what it has cost me ( incl. hollowcore, underfloor heating, gas condensing boiler, natural slates, good quality timber windows, + floor covering = tile & timber  / kitchen cost excluded)


----------



## techman (31 Jul 2005)

Thanks Lakeview.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2005)

Techman,

The [broken link removed] to house rebuilding insurance might be useful for guide purposes.

This site http://www.iaosb.com/ might be useful also.


----------



## Wolverine (2 Aug 2005)

LAKEVIEW,

Did you use a concrete screed over the Hollowcore ?
If so - How much extra did it cost you ?


Thanks.
Wolverine.


----------



## kfpg (2 Aug 2005)

Yes - Engineer in my case insisted on this screed over the hollowcore.
Extra Costs € 1588
€ 389    14 sheets of 6mm steel mesh to reinforce screed
€ 500    Concrete pump hire 
€ 699    11 metres of concrete
€    0     Labour - laid screed myself with help from friends with experience


----------



## yop (3 Aug 2005)

The concrete pump, how did that work exactly, will be doing the screeding on both upstairs and downstairs for the UFH so there would be a lot of carrying involved! 

On our own build in Mayo for a 2100 sq ft Timber frame we are now looking at 78 euro per sq ft but that is with a good bit of work done by myself


----------



## kfpg (3 Aug 2005)

Not being smart Yop but whats the question - Is it how does a concrete pump work?
If so = concrete wagon backs up beside a separate wagon which is the pump, concrete is poured into pump hopper and sucked up a pipe which then spews out where you want it from a pipe you can move around to pour where needed.


----------

